# The Harbinger



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

I am about 60 pages into this book and I strongly recommend it. A good explanation of why our nation is headed in the direction it is. Anyone else who has read it , that would like to comment?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I read it a few months ago - VERY eerie... Especially the tree. (I will spoil it if you have not gotten that far.)


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Inor, I havent got that far. So , thank you.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I totally agree with the concept, . . . maybe a few footprints in the walk were off a bit, . . . but the total journey is very hard to dismiss.

Just as Nero fiddled while Rome burned, . . . our "leaders" are following suit, . . . different fiddle, different tune, . . . same final end. End!!

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Finished it. I would highly recommend this one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Definitely a good read.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you haven't, . . . add "One Second After" to your reading list. 

Language in a very few places should have been bleeped, . . . but the thought processes it can spawn in your mind, . . . make it worth while to just read over the bleeps.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Not read it yet but know what it's about and will definitely have to get around to that one soon.

For those of you who didn't catch it back in January the author of the book Rabbi Jonathan Kahn gave a Presidential Inauguration Prayer breakfast which I was fascinated to watch:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Obama allowed this? :shock: He could not have known otherwise he would have stopped it for fear of offending someone.


----------

